# Brauche Tipps bezügl. InternetExplorer



## JuLaYdA (6. September 2004)

Hallöchen,

habe vor kurzem die XP-CD nochmal installiert (Hatte PC nicht formatiert)..Seit dem funktioniert mein IE nicht richtig..Bis ich in eine Seite komme muss ich mind. über ne Minute warten und braucht unendlich bis es mich in eine Seite weiterleitet..

Was ist schief gelaufen


----------



## imweasel (6. September 2004)

Hi,

also etwas mehr Infos würde sicherlich bei der Fehlersuche helfen.

- Wie wählst du dich ein (bei Modem kann es ja ewig dauern, bis etwas kommt)
- Sind deine Netzwerkparameter richtig (DNS usw.)
- ...

Mehr Infos geben (meist) mehr Antworten.


----------



## JuLaYdA (6. September 2004)

Hab DSL..bevor ich die XP-CD nochmal installiert hatte, lief alles einwandfrei
Einstellungen müssten stimmen (hab gestern alles kontrolliert) trotzdem mag es nicht mehr..:/



also etwas mehr Infos würde sicherlich bei der Fehlersuche helfen.

- Wie wählst du dich ein (bei Modem kann es ja ewig dauern, bis etwas kommt)
- Sind deine Netzwerkparameter richtig (DNS usw.)
- ...

Mehr Infos geben (meist) mehr Antworten.

__________________


----------



## zinion (6. September 2004)

Whrscheinlich Probleme mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen seit der Neuinstallation. Einmal alles prüfen.

Dann kann ich noch empfehlen auf http://www.voodooclub.de das Programm DFÜ-Speed herunterladen und damit auf DSL optimieren. Hatt auch mal Probleme, heute weiss ich, daß die MTU falsch war, hätte ich aber nich bemerkt, wenn ichs nciht mit dem Programm probiert hätte...


----------

